# GTiR swap questions



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, for those of you who havent been reading the other thread i started, i'll break things down for you. within a few weeks i will be starting the dreaded SR20DET with AWD swap into my 93 Black SE-R (hence the name). now i just have some questions that i'm hoping people will respond to. here goes. 

1- what's the best place to get the engine and tranny? i need someplace that includes the ecu and harness and everything for the engine swap.
2- is the GTiR engine a straight drop-in? i know some of you have done this, so maybe you can help me here. any tips would be great.
3- what's also the best place to get the rear subframe? 
4- will an aftermarket SE-R suspension and brake set-up fit onto the GTiR subframe assembly?
5- do you think i'm better off getting a front clip, or just the engine and tranny?
6- does anybody know if the hood off of the GTiR will fit onto an SE-R? it makes you wonder.....

any help would be great.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Check www.kwcengine.com and www.jgycustoms.com for an engine. The GTiR is not a straight drop in and requires some coercion. The best place to do some searching and then so asking of questions would be www.sr20deforum.com. You're likely on your own for most of the AWD conversion, but the GTiR swap has been done a few times by people at that forum. I think you're bettter off getting a front clip as the price likely won't change a whole lot, and you'll be sure to get all the harnesses you need as well as the AD22VF front brakes that you'll want to swap onto your car as well. People at that forum will also likely know where you can get the rest of the GTiR parts you seek.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

It is a direct bolt up they still utilize the same mounting points. You can reuse your stock tranny without problems... as for the wiring harness you have to do a little customizing but not much if you want to use your stock harness. but you must replace the ECU! I am unsure about the body parts!


----------

